# CUSA question



## jenmar (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultrasonic aspiration of vulvar lesions...56515???
Thanks!


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

jenmar said:


> Ultrasonic aspiration of vulvar lesions...56515???
> Thanks!



Wow, that is a new one to me!  It appears to be just another method used for destruction of lesions, so as long as there were multiple lesions then 56515 would be correct.


----------



## jenmar (Dec 27, 2011)

*thanks...*

thanks so much!!!!


----------

